# sewing machines



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

How many of you have useable sewing machines that are hand crank or treadle?

I collect sewing machines and have 39 about half of which are hand crank or treadle, also be sure to store Needles for your machine and belts.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

arwenmark said:


> I collect sewing machines and have 39 - about half of which are hand crank or treadle,


You ever think about keeping the 2-3 nicest ones and selling the other 36-37 off?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

One treadle, but boy do you have some trading stock!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have one that is hand crank and can be set up as a treadle. The other 4 are electric for now.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

LincTex said:


> You ever think about keeping the 2-3 nicest ones and selling the other 36-37 off?


Most of mine are antique machines, I do have a few modern ones too but they are electric. My oldest is an 1830 Shaw and Clark Monitor, I paid $1000. for about 8 or 9 years ago. Thing is even the really old ones work as long as you have the belts and needles and keep every cleaned and oiled.:flower:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Inherited a treadle a few months ago that had a (1919) Singer 127 in it. Took it to get over 60 years worth of gunk cleaned out of it a few weeks ago. At least it was kept indoors all these years so the cabinet is in pretty good shape. Need to take the treadle apart because it has some rust on it, sand, paint, and put it all back together again. 

Picked up two belts at the Singer place that cleaned the sewing machine along with extra (long) bobbins. He had to order a shuttle to replace the missing one and that's why it took a couple of weeks to get the machine back home. Once he got the shuttle he set the timing. Got several needles last week. 

The one thing I'm missing and can't seem to find is the spring for the belt shifter. Guess I'll have to have one made.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I have three treadles, a Featherweight, a 99-13 3/4 size electric that could easily use a hand crank and two 1970/80's electric. The oldest treadle, an 1888 Singer is in working order and was a complete rust bucket when I started on it, one treadle head is in the kitchen floor waiting on the finishing touches of cleaning and limited restoration, and one is an 1886 Eldridge in a beautiful carved oak treadle base. The Eldridge needs work. I can't get my restoration projects done since the Rooster's projects always come first.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

We have a treadle. It was my mother in laws. A couple of years ago, I bought several extra belts for it, and there are lots of spare needles with it. 

Some day, I need to have my sister, that can sew, come over and make sure it works properly...I have no clue


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

I have about a dozen working singers from 1898 - 1950. Two treadles, the rest are electric. My favorite is a 1916 red eye.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

jeff47041 said:


> We have a treadle. It was my mother in laws. A couple of years ago, I bought several extra belts for it, and there are lots of spare needles with it.
> 
> Some day, I need to have my sister, that can sew, come over and make sure it works properly...I have no clue


Learning to sew with it is part of the prepping, just saying.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

My dad just gave wife the old singer that my mother used to sew my diapers on 61 yrs ago that had been converted to electric, the neighbor gave me a treddle that I tore apart sandblasted painted and lubed was gonna use it to power a meat grinder & grain mill decided not to, just waiting on the OK from wife to put them together, had her pick up a belt from the local Amish store.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

3 that are still electric old singer.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

One electric. Would love a treadle.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

arwenmark said:


> Learning to sew with it is part of the prepping, just saying.


Yeah, it's on my long list of things I need to learn.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

If anyone has any spare sewing machine motors they want to get rid of let me know.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought a 1935 Singer at an estate sale, and wish I'd known then what I know now - they had a treadle table for sale at the same place, but I didn't know that I could put my machine on it, and take the motor off. No wonder the lady gave me a funny look when I declined to buy the treadle table because it didn't have a machine on it already!  If only she'd taken the time to educate me...now I can't find one to save my life.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> If anyone has any spare sewing machine motors they want to get rid of let me know.


You can buy them cheap online brand new.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

bbrider said:


> I have about a dozen working singers from 1898 - 1950. Two treadles, the rest are electric. My favorite is a 1916 red eye.


Beautiful.:congrat:


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

tleeh1 said:


> Beautiful.:congrat:


Thanks, tleeh1 !


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

talob said:


> the neighbor gave me a treadle that I tore apart sandblasted painted and lubed was gonna use it to power a grain mill decided not to


If you ever mill grain by hand, you'll find a treadle doesn't have enough power to make that happen!!


----------



## mcfay (Nov 7, 2011)

I have one 15-91 Singer treadle. It also has an elect. motor on it, can be use either way just by changing out the belt.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love old sewing machines and gather them but haven't slowed down enough to put them in working order. My oldest is an American which I mean to sell because Mama says those early machines actually sewed, but very poorly. Newer is a Rotary in a beautiful oak cabinet on a treadle. It was my 87 year-old friend's mother's. Newer yet are two Singers, one on a treadle base and one motorized in a cabinet. Just by looking at the style I would say it's from the 50's. Then I have a Pfaff, the last model before they included serging capability.


----------



## IceFire (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a working 1915 Singer Treadle machine with a beautiful 6-drawer cabinet with nice carving details. Paid $250 for it.  I lucked into it...went to see a lady about a rabbit hutch, and as I was getting ready to leave, she asked if I knew anyone who might be interested in an old sewing machine. When I asked what kind it was, she replied "I don't know, it's one of those you work with your foot." 

She had NO clue what she had! She was using it as a "decorator piece." I was on it like flies on stink! It even had the wooden box with different feet (to include a ruffle) and little wood needle case. Even the belt was in good condition (although I DID buy extra belts for it.)


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have an old Treadle that's in very good shape with lots of extras (but no belt).
Anyone interested? I'm in Western PA.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My mom gave me her treadle base last summer. I do not have my Singer 99K in it yet but I have plenty of leather belts and parts for when I do. 

I grew up with the treadle base as my fish tank stand. I loved it! My mom thought we'd use it as Roo's fish tank stand but I am having none of that!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday the wife and I went to a few garage sales. We saw a very nice old kenmore machine, with all the original accessories/manual/etc., in a nice wood cabinet for $65, and a fairly nice old Singer with everything the same as above for the same price. I don't _need_ any more machines, or I would have bought them.

Been sewing up my son's hammock with my Singer 348k, and I'm going to be using my 401a as well to sew an underquilt. Should have ordered more insulation material to make one for my hammock too.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Husband found a treadle machine for me...having a lesson on it tomorrow and then bringing it home!


----------



## CHenry (Jan 4, 2017)

I have two treadle machines, but do not know how to use them. I am trying to find user manuals so I can learn.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CHenry said:


> I have two treadle machines, but do not know how to use them. I am trying to find user manuals so I can learn.


Where have you looked for manuals?

Some manuals can be found online, as a scanned version. You might be able to find manuals on eBay or another online site.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I found one on line that I could print. Type in your model and see what you can find.


----------

